# Dwarf Hairgrass - Substrate depth



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys.

I'm planning on starting a planted tank and am wondering how deep the substrate has to be for dwarf hairgrass?

I'll be using ADA amazonia and was wondering if I can get away with about an inch of substrate?


Thank you kindly.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't work, but I won't go any lower than 1" though.


----------



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks Shaobo.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Softer stuff like Ada or fluval stratum that being said I grew a fairly lush carpet in ecocomplete. Just took longer 

Deeper is better but I would do atleast an inch as it makes it easier to plant


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd also agree with an inch minimum. with 2+ inches being optimal.

My hairgrass is in ADA aquasoil at roughly 2.5-3" with 2" at the lowest spot


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

TheBigCheese said:


> I'd also agree with an inch minimum. with 2+ inches being optimal.
> 
> My hairgrass is in ADA aquasoil at roughly 2.5-3" with 2" at the lowest spot


That looks killer.


----------

